# Italienisches Lied aus dem Urlaub gesucht :/



## danysahne333 (9. August 2014)

Ich hoffe, es passt einigermaßen in diese Ecke... Ich habe im UrlAub ein Lied gehört und konnte leider nur einen kleinen Teil davon aufnehmen... Vielleicht kennt das Lied ja jemand und kann mir bitte weiterhelfen :/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2U2JUZ21QM

Vielen Dank


----------



## rabe08 (9. August 2014)

Eindeutig Azzurro von Ardriano Celentano, ganz klarer Fall!


----------



## danysahne333 (9. August 2014)

Biat du dir sicher? Die hören sich ja so verschieden an :/


----------



## 45thFuchs (9. August 2014)

Italiener covern sehr oft Lieder, Musik gehört da zum Volkssport. Ich frag meine frau mal die kommt aus Milan und kennt so gut wie jede Coverband.
Azzurro ist es eindeutig nicht ? Hat die Stadt wo du warst keine Eventwebsite? Da würdest du dem Lied nach band schnell auf die Spur kommen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. August 2014)

Das wäre Azzurro, das klingt eher in Richtung lokale Volksmusik vielleicht sogar etwas mit einem Klassik Einschlag


----------



## 45thFuchs (9. August 2014)

Irene sagt eindeutig nicht Azzurro ,sie denkt an Andrea Bocelli... lass die mal machen die kennt sich aus  Die antwort wird kommen ...





*                      Andrea Bocelli & Laura Pausini 2007 "Dare To Live" (Vivere)         *



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5q67TA8bv4

Text stimmt ,aber eindeutig ein cover.

Edit 2 : doch nicht dieses Lied, aber sie glaubt ein Cover von Bocelli&Pausini zu 100%


----------



## danysahne333 (10. August 2014)

Hmm, vielen dank schon mal bis hier hin, vielleicht findet ja noch jemand etwas :l


----------

